# Não sei se+infinitivo



## Woojung Lee

Hello

I have a question about portugués. In English we can use 'whether+to infinitive', In spanish also we can use 'si+infinitivo'
For example, I don't know whether to choose beef or fish<English>, No sé si elegir carne o pescado<Español>
In português we  can use this sentence??  'Não sei se escolher carne o pescado'

Thank you very much!


----------



## patriota

No. The closest you can get to that is, "_Não sei se escolho carne ou peixe_."

Of course, there are many other ways to say the same thing, for instance:

_Não sei se quero carne ou peixe.
Não consigo decidir entre carne e peixe_.
_Estou em dúvida, carne ou peixe?
O que será que vou comer? Carne ou peixe?_

Naver has a Portuguese-Korean dictionary, by the way.


----------



## jessbrazil

Só consigo pensar em se+infinitivo em frases do tipo:

Se escolher carne ou peixe é um dilema eu não sei.
Eu não sei se escolher carne ou peixe é um dilema.

Mas não traduz a mesma ideia que a sua ideia original.


----------



## Carfer

Woojung Lee said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question about portugués. In English we can use 'whether+to infinitive', In spanish also we can use 'si+infinitivo'
> For example, I don't know whether to choose beef or fish<English>, No sé si elegir carne o pescado<Español>
> In português we  can use this sentence??  'Não sei se escolher carne o pescado'
> 
> Thank you very much!



No português de Portugal, não teria nada a opor a '_Não sei se escolher carne ou peixe_'. Julgo que é uma forma abreviada - e que não é incomum - de dizer '_Não sei se (hei-de) escolher carne ou peixe_' (futuro perifrástico, forma enfática que indica intenção ou dever). '_Não sei se (hei-de) rir se chorar_', por exemplo, ocorre com frequência. Julgo que esse uso quando estamos perante alternativas e não sabemos por qual delas optar é legítimo. Claro que isso não se aplica a situações actuais como '_Não sei se estou só cansado ou doente'. _Nesse caso, o uso do infinitivo não é possível, não faria sentido.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, não teria nada a opor a '_Não sei se escolher carne ou peixe_'. Julgo que é uma forma abreviada.



Pessoalmente, não me soa bem dizer "Não sei se escolher carne ou peixe".
Diria "Não sei se hei de escolher" ou "Não sei se escolha/escolho".


----------



## GabrielH

Woojung Lee said:


> In English we can use 'whether+to infinitive', In spanish also we can use 'si+infinitivo'


Uma outra língua que possui uma construção como "não sei se comer ou se dormir" é o italiano mas no português não soa bem.


patriota said:


> No. The closest you can get to that is, "_Não sei se escolho carne ou peixe_."





englishmania said:


> Pessoalmente, não me soa bem dizer "Não sei se escolher carne ou peixe".


----------



## Carfer

Então, só para clarificar. Na vossa opinião objectam à construção apenas por malsonância ou conhecem alguma regra gramatical ou doutrinária que a proscreva?


----------



## englishmania

A minha opinião baseia-se no uso que faço da língua e por observação. Tenho conhecimentos linguísticos, mas não conheço todas as regras para este caso em particular. O que sei é que se visse a frase escrita, iria pensar que estava incorreta, porque não considero uma construção natural em português.  Isto é, eu não diria_  não sei se_    seguido de    _escolher_   e de duas alternativas (_carne ou peixe_).

No entanto, poderia dizer "Não sei se escolher" num contexto diferente (daquele que se discute aqui),  por exemplo, "_Não sei se escolher _agora é uma boa ideia. Devíamos pensar melhor".


Na frase em apreço, o "se" inicia uma oração subordinada completiva/ integrante. Não inicia uma oração condicional.   Numa oração condicional seria natural dizer "Se escolher já,  como mais rápido."

O que se quer dizer é =  Não sei _o que_ escolher,  carne ou peixe.   No entanto, _não sei o que._.. não é o mesmo que  _não sei se_...


Só encontrei esta informação no _ ciberdúvida_s.


> A modalidade epistémica exprime o saber ou a crença do locutor (ou de alguém de quem se fala - «Ele sabe que/se») sobre a afirmação que se apresenta na oração subordinada. Os verbos que exprimem conhecimento selecionam o modo indicativo na oração subordinada (cf. Mira Mateus, _Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_, p.261 e 599). Deste modo, exprime-se o saber relativamente a dados factuais (1), sendo a oração completiva apresentada como verdadeira:
> 
> (1) «Ele sabe que hoje o João *está* em casa.»
> 
> Normalmente, a introdução de uma negação na oração subordinante inverte o valor de crença expresso, ou seja, passa a exprimir-se um valor de crença fraco, o que conduz à seleção do modo conjuntivo:
> 
> (2) «Não tenho a certeza que ele *esteja* em casa.»
> 
> Porém, quando a oração completiva é uma oração interrogativa indireta, ainda que a subordinante inclua uma negação, não há lugar à seleção do conjuntivo como modo da subordinada porque «é assumida a veracidade de uma das proposições que fazem parte do conjunto de respostas possíveis à pergunta formulada e é esta a razão pela qual o modo selecionado é o indicativo». Por esta razão, é aceitável a frase (3) e não a frase (4):
> 
> (3) «Não sei se ele está em casa.»
> 
> (4) «*Não sei se ele esteja em casa.»
> 
> Os verbos epistémicos são também compatíveis com o modo condicional na oração subordinada, desde que este esteja associado, por exemplo, a uma situação hipotética1:
> 
> (5) «Não sei se ele *estaria* em casa se tu chegasses às 18h.»


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> Não sei se escolha


Esta opção sim que me soa muito mal, eu só diria com o indicativo. _Não sei se escolho carne ou peixe._


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Esta opção sim que me soa muito mal, eu só diria com o indicativo. _Não sei se escolho carne ou peixe._


É uma outra forma -mais abreviada- de se dizer: _Não sei se deva escolher._


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> Esta opção sim que me soa muito mal, eu só diria com o indicativo. _Não sei se escolho carne ou peixe._



E estas também lhe soam mal?
Não sei se faça isto agora ou mais tarde.
Não sei se fique em casa ou vá contigo.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, não teria nada a opor a '_Não sei se escolher carne ou peixe_'.





GabrielH said:


> Uma outra língua que possui uma construção como "não sei se comer ou se dormir" é o italiano mas no português não soa bem.





Carfer said:


> Então, só para clarificar. Na vossa opinião objectam à construção apenas por malsonância ou conhecem alguma regra gramatical ou doutrinária que a proscreva?


Apesar de não se ouvir com frequência e de soar pouco natural a alguns, eu acho que dá para entender bem e não tenho a certeza se é agramatical. Não me parece.
Não tenho a certeza se já ouvi este género de construção, mas se a ouvir, não irei achar estranho.


----------



## Nanon

Então, isto também soa mal? Em ambas as variantes?


> Toda a vida te procurei
> No céu, na terra e no mar
> Agora que te encontrei
> Não sei se rir, se chorar
> 
> Fado: Não sei se rir se chorar


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> E estas também lhe soam mal?
> Não sei se faça isto agora ou mais tarde.
> Não sei se fique em casa ou vá contigo.


A mim me soam muito esquisitas. No meu português (e julgo que no português do Brasil seja assim mesmo) "se" usa-se com subjuntivo, mas apenas o imperfeito do subjuntivo ou futuro.

Se eu pusesse, pedisse, dissesse
Se eu puder, pedir, disser

Não sei se faço isto agora ou mais tarde
Não sei se fico em casa ou vou contigo


Nanon said:


> Então, isto também soa mal? Em ambas as variantes?


A mim não me soa tão mal, mas eu não usaria no dia a dia.


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> No meu português (e julgo que no português do Brasil seja assim mesmo) "se" usa-se com subjuntivo, mas apenas o imperfeito do subjuntivo ou futuro.
> 
> Se eu pusesse, pedisse, dissesse
> Se eu puder, pedir, disser



Mas esse _se_ é uma conjunção condicional. Em Portugal, numa oração condicional, também se diz "Se quiseres/Se eu fizer/Se eu fizesse...". Não é o caso da frase em discussão.


----------



## englishmania

> *Rimas e quadras*
> O cravo brigou com a rosa,
> Debaixo de uma sacada.
> O cravo saiu ferido,
> E a rosa despedaçada.
> Domínio público.
> 
> Não sei se vá ou se fique
> Não sei se fique ou se vá
> Ficando aqui não vou lá
> E ainda perco o meu pique
> 
> Sílvio Romero. Contos populares do Brasil





> *O MAL DE NAVA*
> Vinicius de Moraes
> 
> Meu Deus, que tédio
> Que me devora
> Não sei se fique
> Se vá me embora
> Morrer? Se morro
> Quem me dá vida?
> Chorar? Se choro
> Quem me consola?
> 
> Sinto fantasmas
> No seu silêncio
> Me sopram cinzas
> No coração
> Cinzas? quem dera.


----------



## Ari RT

Eu definitivamente não usaria uma tal construção, nem a tenho observado. Mas também não sou capaz de afirmar peremptoriamente que seja agramatical. No momento estou perdido em conjecturas acerca da natureza da condição introduzida pelo "se". Me parece que uma "opção" possa ser uma subclasse de "condição" que admita verbos no infinitivo como alternativas. Mas preciso pensar muito mais a respeito.
Por outro lado, talvez o estranhamento não se deva ao verbo no infinitivo, mas ao uso do "se" para introduzir a opção.
- Decidir entre frango e peixe é difícil; decidir se frango ou peixe...
Ou ainda um pouco das duas coisas. Será, talvez, possível uma construção optativa usando "se / ou" no lugar de "entre", e que essa forma admita o verbo no infinitivo, ou ainda opção entre ações verbais. Caso em que faria muito sentido apresentar os verbos à escolha na sua forma infinitiva.
- Não decido entre amá-la e odiá-la; não decido se amá-la ou odiá-la.

"Não sei se vá ou se fique" está perfeito, o verbo saber significando decidir (-se) pede mesmo subjuntivo. Que o coitado do subjuntivo seja pouco usado já é outra questão. As conjugações em segunda pessoa são pouco usadas em PT-BR e nem por isso...


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Eu definitivamente não usaria uma tal construção, nem a tenho observado. Mas também não sou capaz de afirmar peremptoriamente que seja agramatical. No momento estou perdido em conjecturas acerca da natureza da condição introduzida pelo "se". Me parece que uma "opção" possa ser uma subclasse de "condição" que admita verbos no infinitivo como alternativas. Mas preciso pensar muito mais a respeito.
> Por outro lado, talvez o estranhamento não se deva ao verbo no infinitivo, mas ao uso do "se" para introduzir a opção.
> - Decidir entre frango e peixe é difícil; decidir se frango ou peixe...
> Ou ainda um pouco das duas coisas. Será, talvez, possível uma construção optativa usando "se / ou" no lugar de "entre", e que essa forma admita o verbo no infinitivo, ou ainda opção entre ações verbais. Caso em que faria muito sentido apresentar os verbos à escolha na sua forma infinitiva.
> - Não decido entre amá-la e odiá-la; não decido se amá-la ou odiá-la.
> 
> "Não sei se vá ou se fique" está perfeito, o verbo saber significando decidir (-se) pede mesmo subjuntivo. Que o coitado do subjuntivo seja pouco usado já é outra questão. As conjugações em segunda pessoa são pouco usadas em PT-BR e nem por isso...



Mas não há condição em '_não sei se..._', Ari. Esse _'se_' é uma conjunção integrante, tal como '_que_' em '_sei bem que (qualquer coisa)_'. A função de ambos é idêntica, só com a diferença de que aqui queremos exprimir incerteza e, logo, temos de usar '_se_'. Aliás, é em boa parte por essa identidade de função que sou renitente em condenar a construção proposta, já que não me parecem problemáticas expressões como '_não sei que fazer/que dizer/que pensar/etc._' (ou sim? Admito que possa estar enganado, mas não me parece). Se é permitido um infinitivo precedido de um '_que_' integrante, o que é que impediria o uso de um '_se_' também integrante? Que saiba, não há regra nenhuma que o proíba ou sequer desaconselhe e é-me difícil escapar a raciocinar como o jurista que sou: o que não é proibido, é permitido (diria ainda com mais razão na língua do que no direito, mesmo sabendo que até aí a regra não tem valor absoluto). Quanto ao uso e à malsonância, bem... os usos variam e a malsonância é subjectiva.
Tenho acompanhado este tópico com alguma curiosidade e estou um pouco perplexo porque, pensando bem, eu não rejeitaria nenhuma das construções, seja com o infinitivo, seja com o presente do conjuntivo ou com o presente do indicativo e vejo-me a usar qualquer delas sem inibição.


----------



## Ari RT

Muito bem observado. E cada vez mais me convenço de que o xis da questão não esteja no infinitivo, mas no _whether_.
Mais um grãozinho de pensamento. Realmente, _whether_ não introduz condição. Por falta de significante mais aproximado, nós lusófonos traduzimos _whether_ por _se_. 
Observe que a construção que iniciou o fio pediria o verbo conjugado, se usasse _if_ no lugar de _whether_: _"I don't know if I choose beef..."
Whether_, parente do _either_, da mesma raiz germânica, introduz uma opção. Pede alternativa, implícita ou explícita, que balanceie a construção, e não consequência. Como "_se...ou_" em PT, e não como "_se...então_" (esta sim uma condição, um gatilho para que ocorra ou não uma consequência).
- Se você chegar a tempo, jantaremos em família = condição > IF you ... THEN we'll...;
- Jantaremos em família, você chegue a tempo ou não = opção > WHETHER you come OR not, we'll...;
- I don´t know whether he speaks proper English = opção > ... SE ele fala um Inglês correto [OU não];
- If he spoke proper English, he would have been the chairman = condição > SE falasse ... ENTÃO teria sido...

No exemplo que abre o fio, temos
- Não sei SE escolher x OU y. 
Não há aqui condição; não há consequência caso uma condição se cumpra.

Perdoem a lerdeza do meu raciocínio. Assim como Carfer tende a usar as ferramentas que prefere, também eu, e as minhas pedem esse passo-a-passo. Afastada a hipótese de introdução de uma condição, posso então pensar no caso do infinitivo.
Mas, então, como foi que o "se" optativo foi parar no ES?


----------

